# Another premature martyr saves NATO the trouble



## Michael OLeary (12 Feb 2008)

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,23195314-5005961,00.html



> *Mullah accidently blows up self, sons*
> 
> Article from: Agence France-Presse
> From correspondents in Kandahar
> ...


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Feb 2008)

Combat karma?

 ;D

Wes


----------



## Rodahn (13 Feb 2008)

And this is when premature detonation is a good thing..... >


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2008)

Hope the cleric had said his prayers......

Amen... BANG... sayonara!


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Feb 2008)

Excellent!  Another religious zealot bites the dust.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Feb 2008)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Excellent!  Another religious zealot bites the dust.



Or another POS gets flushed!!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## OkotoksRookie (14 Feb 2008)

Is it wrong to want to laugh at this?


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Feb 2008)

I don't think so.

What, are you some type of touchy-feely political correct person. Gee SORRY if I have offened you - NOT. 
Have you seen the mortar clip yet, when Mr Terr on his 4th bomb blows up. Of course just after saying Allah-ackbar.  Go to youtube, its there, unless it offends you of course.  :


----------



## Big Red (14 Feb 2008)

Good riddance.


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Feb 2008)

Big Red said:
			
		

> Good riddance.


+1.


----------



## Staff Weenie (14 Feb 2008)

See, if life truly imitated art, then Nelson Muntz from the Simpsons would be standing beside the smoking hole, pointg, and saying "Ha Ha..."


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Feb 2008)

I have absolutely no sympathy for this religious zealot and his family.  Good riddance to all of his ilk, regardless of faith.  You reap what you sow.
I have also seen the vid of mortar as well.  Made me smile to see him go zing....


----------



## OkotoksRookie (14 Feb 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> I don't think so.
> 
> What, are you some type of touchy-feely political correct person. Gee SORRY if I have offened you - NOT.
> Have you seen the mortar clip yet, when Mr Terr on his 4th bomb blows up. Of course just after saying Allah-ackbar.  Go to youtube, its there, unless it offends you of course.  :



Holy $hit Wes....
Thank you man!! That was sooo friggin funny!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK5rp__Hk0I
 :rofl:


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Feb 2008)

Do I dectect a wee tad of a bit of sarcasm Oko?

It should have got a chuckle out of you, but so frigg'n funny I don't buy.

Personally, it was idiots like this who used to rain IDF down our neck of the woods on a daily basis, and I show NO sympathy for them at all.

They are all cancers which must be wiped out.


----------



## OkotoksRookie (14 Feb 2008)

No man, no sarcasm.
I just got a huge kick out of this guy and his buddies chanting Allah-ackbar (which translates to "God is great" unless I'm being lied to),  then BOOM! It's like it was immediate response from God... "Don't kill in my name"
The more I watched it the more I had to grin and maybe I'm a little twisted and sick but I started to laugh at the bastard pretty hard. Couldn't have happened to a more deserving individual IMO... insta-karma


----------

